#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-26
<akgraner> Hi all
<akgraner> bkerensa, very encourging write up about your loco team - thanks for sharing and keep up the great work! :-)
<YoBoY> good morning
<akgraner> morning
<akgraner> I just updated out LP page, wiki landing page and added some agenda items
<akgraner> Working on a Blog post now about leadership and a reminder about the meeting today
<valorie> meeting tomorrow, you mean?
<valorie> still Sunday here, at least
<akgraner> hehe
 * valorie is still listening to The Organ Loft
<akgraner> yep Monday I mean
<akgraner> I <3 you valorie :-)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}
<akgraner> thanks!
<valorie> I love you too!
<akgraner> did mention  - I hate time zones - UTC for the win  -
<akgraner> valorie, we need to catch up - I haven't gotten to talk to you in ages it seems
<YoBoY> I'll try to be here for the meeting but I think I'm going to miss the first 30 minutes :]
<valorie> I also hate time zones, and wish we ALL were on utc
<valorie> figuring out times for meetings would still be complicated
<valorie> but one layer less
<valorie> akgraner: I think we both have a few balls in the air
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> YoBoY: what did you think of my email?
<valorie> I think I cc:d you
<akgraner> valorie, that is true....
<YoBoY> valorie: when ? ^^"
<valorie> after we talked the other night
<YoBoY> I haven't received this email
<YoBoY> try yoboy@ubuntu-fr.org
<valorie> I'll fwd you a copy
<valorie> now
<YoBoY> ok thanks
<valorie> done
<YoBoY> it's here :)
<YoBoY> where have you sent it in the first attempt ?
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> oh, I forgot to include you
<valorie> boo on me
<valorie> heh -- sent at almost 3am !
<valorie> no brains at that time....
<YoBoY> great mail :)
<valorie> would be great if a lot of people tried it
<valorie> super outreach
<bkerensa> =o
<head_victim> Cheesehead_away: regarding the brainstorm.u.c site, a pet bug of mine is that a lot of the xxxx.u.c sites don't use the launchpad openid (QA being another). To me this is a reason not to sign up, I already have too many logins.
<head_victim> (just reading the scrollback and wanted to give you some feedback)
<valorie> bkerensa: I'll forward you the email if you like, or send it to the OR list?
<bkerensa> send to anything@ubuntu-oregon.org
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> ok
<valorie> sent
<akgraner> New Blog Post - What is Leader? What Motivates People? - http://akgraner.com/?p=1037
<akgraner> only 2 more blog posts to go before I have to start my day :-)
<akgraner> I added more topics for today's meeting ...and updated a few of the wiki pages...:-)
<akgraner> be back after while and can't wait for out first meeting  - exciting times :-)
<akgraner> woot woot!
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, you wanna chair this one or do you want me to?
<head_victim> akgraner: I'll probably not make it, it's 4am local time. But I will definitely be reading logs :)
<NRWlion> good morning
<head_victim> Good evening NRWlion
<NRWlion> evening head_victim
<head_victim> It's 8pm here ;)
<NRWlion> head_victim: so i am in your future?
<NRWlion> or in your past?
<head_victim> No, I'm in your future ;)
<NRWlion> nice to now
<NRWlion> know
<head_victim> I'd offer to predict your future but as I'm already living it that's hardly fair.
<Cheesehead> head_victim: Thanks for your QA website feedback. I will pass it on.
<head_victim> Cheesehead: anything that lowers the bar of participation is a good thing in my opinion
<akgraner> head_victim, ahh ok - -sorry about that - this may end up being one of the teams we have bi-monthy rotating meeting times....we have 2 meeting times per month that give the most opportunity for people to attend...I'll bring that up at the meeting
<head_victim> akgraner: no problems really, I'm used to logs and stuff living down here.
<head_victim> That's what mailing lists are for ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<head_victim> Oh I swapped out the contact us icon on the wiki as I only just realised I used the same one for that and meetings
<akgraner> woo hoo first meeting soon :-)
<DarwinSurvivor> akgraner: which channel is the meeting going to be in?
<akgraner> -meeting
<philipballew> whens the meeting?
<akgraner> in about 10 minutes
<philipballew> ahh, I have class
<philipballew> Wild Civ. I am learning about Greece today
 * Cheesehead is quite happy for the reminder; else he would have missed it.
 * philipballew probably should have read for class
<Cheesehead> It certainly is a wild civ.
<akgraner> yep - I was slammed this morning  so didn't get to send out the reminder I wanted to - but it is in the topic
<Cheesehead> People read topics?
<philipballew> utc is confusing somewhat
<philipballew> all time should be California time!
<Cheesehead> Barbados time!
<Cheesehead> Zanzibar time!
<philipballew> What will take place at the meeting?
<akgraner> 1800 UTC/2pm EDT
<akgraner> 11am pacific
<akgraner> how's that
<DarwinSurvivor> pacific ftw
<philipballew> DarwinSurvivor, THATS RIGHT!!!
<DarwinSurvivor> hmm, i wonder who's closer to me (vancouver), philipballew or Cheesehead ....
<Cheesehead> Sigh. Neither Barbados nor Zanzibar nor Manitoba time was included. They *always* get left out. (slams door)
<DarwinSurvivor> probably philipballew
<philipballew> I am looking to see if I can have an active role in the group, But the meeting is gonna be hard to make
<Cheesehead> Probably me, by the shores of Lake Michigan.
<philipballew> akgraner, Is there any way someone can give me a position on job when i am away?
<charlie-tca> I grew up on the shores of Lake Superior
<akgraner> philipballew, you mean give you something to do?
<DarwinSurvivor> lol, if you took the distance from vancouver to lake michigan and went south you'd be half way through Mexico :P
<philipballew> yeah akgraner if anything is needed here I would love to have a voice here
<akgraner> philipballew, sorry I should have read the line above...yep there will a lot of things to do and get involved in
<charlie-tca> akgraner: that was what I heard too :)
<akgraner> philipballew, you already have a voice just by being here - but yep - let me give you a list of items after them meeting is over (I'll email you) and you can let me know what you'd like to head up...
<philipballew> alright. if anyone needs me in the meeting my number is:
<charlie-tca> DarwinSurvivor: I must be close then, being in Idaho now
<philipballew> 530-305-6497
<philipballew> text is best
<DarwinSurvivor> yep, charlie-tca wins so far!
<akgraner> k
<akgraner> thks
<akgraner> thanks even
<philipballew> is there a gonna be a counsel for this
<akgraner> maybe - but that needs to come later - once we have some ground work in place
<DarwinSurvivor> philipballew: I'm pretty sure the logs from this channel are auto-posted on the web...
<akgraner> right now we all just snag something and do it
<akgraner> we can have someone edit the number out
<philipballew> alright, feel free to sign me up. we should just make a wiki page where people can add things they think need to be done and some people can sign up for them
<akgraner> I was going to as IT to do that so philipballew number wouldn't be all over the place
<akgraner> philipballew, yep we are getting thhere
<philipballew> I dont mind if someone has my number.
<akgraner> head_victim, did an awesome job with the wiki's this weekend
<akgraner> and we have some googledoc links in all the posts we've written that people are helping with as well
<philipballew> i have posted it on the california channel a few times. i never get calls
<philipballew> phil out!
<akgraner> Great meeting thanks everyone for particpating
<akgraner> I'll get the logs out soon  - I have a call then another appt....
<philipballew> how'd the meeting go?
<charlie-tca> very well, in my humble opinion
<philipballew> well charlie-tca where can I sign up for something, or what needs to be done?
<charlie-tca> No signup lists yet
 * bkerensa begins planning Ocelot Release Part
<bkerensa> we got venue and beverages now I need to work on food and swag :)
<charlie-tca> philipballew: full log of the meeting at
<charlie-tca> http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2011/ubuntu-meeting.2011-09-26-18.00.moin.txt
<philipballew> readin it now :)
<charlie-tca> Sorry for making you read it.
<philipballew> why you sorry, It was a good read
<charlie-tca> Oh, then it is okay. At least that way you get accurate information, instead of me trying to remember things.
<philipballew> Seems good to me
<head_victim> akgraner: I've knocked up the wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Meetings/2011/September26
<head_victim> And redone the meetings page for the next month - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Meetings
<head_victim> And updated the header
<head_victim> akgraner: nice first meeting btw, went well :) Alright, I'm off to work, as always feel free to modify the work on the wiki if it's not what you were looking for
 * valorie is 3 hours from Vancouver
<valorie> not matter which one it is
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> DarwinSurvivor: no matter which vancouver, you have a fun loco to be a part of!
<NRWlion> evening
<YoBoY> sorry I missed the meeting :(
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: Ah, you missed something special...
<YoBoY> I already backloged :)
<YoBoY> a friend invited me to drink some belgian beers, I can't resist belgian beer ^^"
<Cheesehead> We had a performing dolphin...
<YoBoY> cool :)
<Cheesehead> Keynote address by [insert somebody famous]
<Cheesehead> And an IRC sing-a-long
<Cheesehead> Since you were missing, we assigned you to cure cancer by the next meeting. Get to it.
<valorie> Cheesehead: lol
 * YoBoY is planning this action to achieve it just before the end of the world
 * YoBoY add in his todo list "invent a time machine to steal my cancer cure to my future me"
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: That is a pretty good plan.
<akgraner> ok just got back home I'll work on the minutes and getting everything posted now
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-27
<Cheesehead> From today's meeting
<Cheesehead> >meetingology ACTION: Cheesehead to manage online leadership tutorial sessions
<Cheesehead> Initial plan:
<Cheesehead> 1) Refine the list of skills into a list of training topics. Concept: One or two topics per session. Target: 04 OCT 2011
<Cheesehead> 2) Recruit trainers and assistants for topics. Track on wiki page. Target: 21 OCT 11 (Delay due to pesky release-distraction)
<Cheesehead> 3) Create session schedule on wiki page. Target: 26 OCT 11
<Cheesehead> Questions for feedback:
<Cheesehead> A) Plan seem unreasonable to anyone?
<Cheesehead> B) How about the term Leader Skill Workshops? Leader Skill Sessions? Leadership Tutorial Sessions? What is the simplest phrase that gets the message across?
<Cheesehead> (I would make the timeline sooner, but I'm a bit busy this season)
<valorie> Cheesehead: I would suggest waiting until after UDS
<valorie> it's a bit crazy until then for almost everybody
<Cheesehead> valorie: UDS doesn't affect me, and 26 OCT lets UDS attendees have a draft to work with
<valorie> right, not me either, but a lot of our prospective trainers and trainees will be getting ready for release AND UDS
<Cheesehead> valorie: An excellent point. Thank you!
<valorie> just a suggestion
<Cheesehead> This is why I seek feedback.
 * valorie is trying to hack out an agenda template for the chairs
<valorie> not very good at wiki
<Cheesehead> The chairs of future meetings?
<valorie> I think I'm gonna copy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeamMeetingAgenda
<valorie> if you have the agenda template set up right, you can just copy/paste the lines into the channel
<valorie> commands already in there
<valorie> rather than trying to remember them all
<Cheesehead> Indeed.
<valorie> I was going to do it just for myself, but why not make a template that will make it easier for future chairs?
<akgraner> Thanksto whomever posted the logs
<akgraner> :-)  I'll send the email to the list now
<akgraner> valorie, meetingology makes it easy easy
<valorie> right, I want to get the new commands in there
<valorie> for us
<akgraner> yep did you see the list that popped up when the meeting started with the # in front of them
<valorie> yes
<akgraner> those are the new command
<valorie> right
<akgraner> you don't need to use [topic]  and brackets anymore
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> sec, laundry
<akgraner> We used to have a template for UW meetings but each chair found it better to use what was easiest for them
<akgraner> so we had a Chair page for people to use should they choose to
<valorie> good idea
<valorie> I assume that chairing the meeting will pass around so people can get the experience of doing it
<Cheesehead> I always enjoy the $shuf method of choosing the next chair.
<valorie> that's cool if everyone on the list is available
<Cheesehead> (chomps cigar) They knew the risk when they signed on with the team.
<valorie> but in this case, i think people should step up as they feel ready and will be able to attend
<Cheesehead> Agreed. Good learning opportunity, too.
<Cheesehead> I can do a future chair.
<akgraner> googledoc to track staus of action items  - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AtKZelXU8Y2LdFE4MFluMFlVS2duQWkzX2h1VU05ZHc&hl=en_US
<akgraner> valorie, yep :-) about rotating meeting chair - no one person should have all that fun :-)
<bkerensa> =/
 * bkerensa had no idea meeting was today
<akgraner> bkerensa, sorry about that it's in the topic :-)  which reminds me I need to update the topic
<akgraner> notes sent to the list with links - tweeted and dented and FB's and google+'d
<akgraner> Also sent Feedback requests to all the leadership councils and boards
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: ping
<DarkwingDuck> Yay, I have a laptop that works now
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!1
<valorie> have you read the minutes yet?
<valorie> we have a job
<DarkwingDuck> No not yet
 * valorie promises to help
<valorie> that's what happens when you skip a meeting!
<DarkwingDuck> I literally finished installing Kubuntu 3 minutes ago and have had my computer for 25 minutes
<valorie> you totally get a JOB
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: ping
<valorie> you have your priorities in order, sir
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I used Win7 long enough to figure out if this is a 32 or 64 bit system.
<valorie> 11.04, or .10?
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, pong - I so volun-told you in the meeting today :-)
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: good.
<DarkwingDuck> 11.10
<valorie> nice
<DarkwingDuck> I stopped used 11.04 back at alpha 3
<valorie> runs well on my netbook
<valorie> so far
<DarkwingDuck> This is so much better then a netbook. I love this thing.
<DarkwingDuck> and when I get my SSD tomorrow... It will be epic.
<akgraner> things are shaping up - I think the meeting went well today and plans are coming together :-)
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: Good. Do you have the long posted somewhere?
<DarkwingDuck> how many people?
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Meetings/2011/September26
<akgraner> check it out - I love meetingology....
<akgraner> and everyone who just jumps in an gets it done! :-)
<akgraner> Oh shoot that needs to be posted to our forum area
<akgraner> what's the link?
<DarkwingDuck> have not setup my email yet LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I prolly have somewhere around 1500 emails... I'll get to those tomorrow once I get my SSD and get that installed.
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: One thing we need to start working on as well....
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: building more docs then just the loco handbook.
<akgraner> I agree
<akgraner> but let's finish one thing before we start a bunch and finish nothing
<akgraner> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> One I get my system running correctly (by wednesday) I'll start listing my dreams and ideas.
<akgraner> let's get one solid item built to completion...
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> But of course.
<akgraner> Start a wiki page - WIshlist
<akgraner> and let people add what all they want to see us create
<DarkwingDuck> Either that or, work items and blueprints
<akgraner> I asked for feedback from all the leadership teams and the community today
<akgraner> I would rather under promise and over deliver than over promise and under deliver
<akgraner> I mean lets set a goal to get 2 items done this cycle and if we get 7 or more then woo hoo we are superstars
<DarkwingDuck> We are so going to have 1 or 2 sessions at UDS
<akgraner> if we set the goal to get 10 items done and only get 1 then we all feel bad
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<akgraner> that's up to what get's approved
<DarwinSurvivor> valorie: Actually live in Surrey, BC but most people only know of Vancouver...
<DarkwingDuck> If it's not actualy sessions then they will be pool side sessions after
<akgraner> not all blueprints get approved - I would create one blueprint then get jono  or jorge to add it to summit
<Cheesehead> I would recommend a Brainstorm Idea over a wiki page. You get votes, and discussion, and you don;t need to clean it up later.
<akgraner> well get it approved by them to be added to summit
<DarkwingDuck> After tomorrow I'll get back into things
<akgraner> Cheesehead, that sometimes freaks people out
<akgraner> they just want to add their ideas and not see people vote them down etc
<DarkwingDuck> We'll stick to wiki for now.
 * Cheesehead curls his moustache. "Curses, foiled again!"
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<akgraner> it sorta brings them down when they think they have a great idea and someone just nacks it....we don't want people to feel like they can't be open with their sharing for fear people will vote them down
<akgraner> Cheesehead, lol
<akgraner> you are funny
<DarkwingDuck> Why couldn't my SSD show up today.
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<Cheesehead> akgraner: As the #1 vote-downer and idea-killer in Brainstrom, I can understand that perspective.
<akgraner> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think I have ever actually used brainstorm.
<akgraner> I have - I used to review ideas that were technical - but now they are all technical it seems
<akgraner> :-( so I can't help out very much but I love the idea of it
<Cheesehead> They are indeed more technical now.
<akgraner> and I like knowing the developers look at the ideas now
<Cheesehead> As I said, #1 idea-killer.
<Cheesehead> Just killed three in the last hour.
<akgraner> and that we report on the ideas in UWN and make people aware that it is there
<DarkwingDuck> mallard?
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<akgraner> Cheesehead, idea murderer
<akgraner> GNOME uses mallard
<Cheesehead> Not murderer. I always route them to a more effective venue, or suggest a more realistic avenue to implementation.
<akgraner> but I think we should stick to what the Ubuntu Community is most familiar with and what is the path of least resistance
<akgraner> Cheesehead, oops forgot the ;-) on the end of that
<DarkwingDuck> Yes I know that GNOME uses mallard.
<DarkwingDuck> and KDE (me) uses DocBook.
 * DarkwingDuck chuckles
<DarkwingDuck> I guess I could learn Mallard for this.
<akgraner> DocBook is fine with me  - I think it's what most people are familiar with - I just want a class on it at UDS so I can help
<akgraner> :-P
<DarkwingDuck> Although, with it being a book and not a bunch of changing self documents DocBook would be better suited.
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! I get to port a document to docbook.
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: Thanks for chairing the meeting.
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, no worries...that's what we do - we are a team...
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, I am not sure why that excites you - but please feel me in at UDS...
<akgraner> fill even
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: It's just a todo for me :D
<akgraner> doh -
<DarkwingDuck> I figured that is what you meant... I wansn't sure when you wrote is what you really wanted me to do :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> when/what
<akgraner> long day...
<akgraner> :-)
<DarkwingDuck> I hear that.
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, must cook dinner.
 * akgraner is going to find my pillow soon - go to the dentist to get a tooth repaired and they broke it
<akgraner> :-(
<DarkwingDuck> :(
<akgraner> so now it's packed with antibotics and temp filling for 2 weeks then they will rebuild it and put a crown on it
<DarkwingDuck> Oh joy
<akgraner> but tomorrow I get my new tattoo finished so that will be a good thing
<akgraner> 5 more hours and it's done :-)
<DarkwingDuck> woot!
<akgraner> I'm sure it will be more like ow ow ouch tomorrow though
<Cheesehead> Any more feedback on the 00:08 UTC discussion - planning for online leadership tutorial sessons, leave it here; I'll read it in my morning
<akgraner> Here's the forums link - :-) http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=411
<akgraner> I'll post stuff to there tomorrow - need to find my pillow now though
<YoBoY> good morning
 * YoBoY need to find a greeting more for every part of the world
<head_victim> Gday works for me ;)
<head_victim> akgraner: I don't mind chairing meetings if they're around about 0900 - 1300 UTC but can't really commit to anything more than that sorry.
<head_victim> (I just read scrollback and it looked like you were seeking volunteers)
<topyli> next one is 1800
<head_victim> Hah I'm sure it's a good sign, I got3 or 4 emails from akgraner asking for feedback. Nice coverage ;)
<akgraner> head_victim, you must belong to several of the mailing lists that the request was sent to...
<head_victim> akgraner: yeah, good to see you hit a lot though, might get some good feedback
<akgraner> head_victim, yep  - I always ask who wants to chair meetings for teams I am part of.  I think it's important to have that be a rotating position especially when its a group of leaders who are mentoring and offering leadership skills and resources.  We need to demonstrate the skills we want other people to emulate and sharing various roles and giving others the opportunity to learn new tools without fear of failure is important.
<akgraner> failure or overly critical criticism
<head_victim> Yep, I must admit the sink or swim approach I ended up taking seems to have worked out for me :)
<akgraner> It has me too, but it doesn't work for everyone and creates a since of fear and anxiety for people
<akgraner> I'd like to ease those feelings for people and help them work through or past those fears
<akgraner> sense not since
<head_victim> Yeah my philosophy has been jump in, figure out what's easy enough for uninitiated people to do and assist them with process information on the basics so they can operator independantly without feeling like they're causing more problems.
<akgraner> nods
<head_victim> I have a couple of "ToDoList" wiki pages for my LoCo so the team reports, chairing meetings and things liek that can basically be picked up by anyone.
<akgraner> that's cool...
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/ToDoList & https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/ToDoList if anyone finds them useful
<akgraner> speaking of team reports I need to work with UWN to see where we are and if we are back on track with those reports...
<head_victim> Makes it easy so when you have enthusiastic people come along looking for stuff to do it's just there and you don't loose them because you had nothing to do.
<akgraner> totally - makes since...
<akgraner> you want constant movement in groups - if not it becomes like stagnant pond water - it just breeds mosquitoes and smells bad...:-)
<YoBoY> in the uwn it's just a link sometimes to the wiki page of the team reports, no more direct inclusion.
<valorie> OMG that would be so much easier
<valorie> I totally fail on stuff like inclusion
<YoBoY> valorie: on stuff like what ? inclusion of a wiki page into another wiki page ?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> the monthly reports -- I don't think I've ever done one CORRECTLY
<head_victim> Oh, they're easy once you get the hang of it
<valorie> I can write a web page, or a wiki page
<valorie> but that's beyond me
<head_victim> Wiki's are my thing
<valorie> so i have someone else post it, then it's done right
<YoBoY> valorie: it's easy if you follow the exemples
<valorie> I believe you
<YoBoY> ^^
<valorie> ....
<valorie> :-)
<YoBoY> but like head_victim wiki's are my think, i'm admin of the french wiki doc :p
<YoBoY> thing
<head_victim> I had to sit down and nut it out the first time, but when you understand includes it gets a lot easier.
<valorie> I've used includes in HTML
<valorie> perhaps that clouded my brain
<head_victim> The team reports was my introduction to includes and searches on wikis
<akgraner> valorie, there is no wrong way to do one
<YoBoY> crap... where is our august frenchteam report :]
<akgraner> Oh folks on the leadership and subsequent documents
<head_victim> YoBoY: so it's not just me, my team's august has disappeared as well from the searches (it still exists as a page doesn't show in searches)
<akgraner> Don't say see the leadership team without first recommending they seek help with the governing council
<akgraner> we aren't here to take the place of the LoCo Council or Community Council we are here to be a resource for them
<akgraner> recommend if they are working with this team that they keep the governing body informed
<valorie> akgraner: where was that said?
<YoBoY> head_victim: I can't find it, it's not me who have done it this time, it's huats, and now I can't see it ¬_¬
<akgraner> if we recommend us over the governing bodies this can create some hard feelings with other groups in the community
<akgraner> no worries...
<akgraner> valorie, someome added to see use over the loco council if a team was having issues
<valorie> ah
<akgraner> I'm going through and updating the edits to the loco directory handbook
<head_victim> akgraner: definitely, my understanding is we're ehre to help collaborate with those taking on leadership roles, not to actually provide leadership. Correct?
<akgraner> yes - we are a resource
<valorie> hopefully not me -- there was some confusing verbiage which I tried to make simpler, shorter, more clear
<valorie> a couple of places
<akgraner> while many of us are leaders and provide leadership in many areas of the community we aren't here to replace the councils
<akgraner> valorie, no worries
<akgraner> just wanted to remind people - not pointing fingers or anything
<akgraner> there is a lot that needs to be updated when I started that doc the LoCo Council didn't exist yet
<akgraner> valorie, you're great....again - I wasn't pointing fingers just reminding everyone we need to be aware of stuff like that
<valorie> I'm assuming quite a few of us are going through it, refining or writing as we go
<head_victim> I have to keep reminding myself it's not an enGB or enAU locale ;)
<valorie> hoping is a better word
<valorie> :-)
<akgraner> valorie, yep - it will take many edits before it's ready to hit the streets so to say
<akgraner> You all have added some really great stuff
<akgraner> Once we get all the information in place I will also (if they aren't doing it already) Ask the LoCo Council and Community Council for a review as well...
<akgraner> as well as Jono and his team
<akgraner> We want this to become an "Official" Resource (or at least I believe we would like what we produce to become official resources - so it needs a few other reviews in order for that to happen
<akgraner> but this is great - Cheesehead_away, valorie, bkerensa et al you all are rocking!  Thank you - I am even more excited with each edit I see - you can also add comments which I went through and did...
<akgraner> I'll add comments from now before editing other people's work...but wanted to get it all gone through once
<akgraner> and it's looking FABULOUS  - thanks everyone....
<akgraner> My cheeks are hurting from smiling so much as I was reading everyone's editions...:-)
<YoBoY> akgraner: for the UWN in the wiki, I think we need "previous uwn - next uwn" navigation links at the top of the pages
<akgraner> which link are you talking about
<akgraner> we have the archive page for all past issues
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue234
<akgraner> this page - if we add headers like that to it - it will break the scripts unless we manually add it after it's produced
<YoBoY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue232 << for example, I have to go to the archive page each time to jump to the next or the previous edition, with 2 links at the top of the page I can read each edition without going each time to the archive list
<akgraner> I can see what we can do....
<YoBoY> it's just an idea
<akgraner> I am not opposed - just need to make sure we don't break scrips.. pleia2 could you see about that - I think it would be an easy enough thing to add after production
<akgraner> YoBoY, I like the suggestion :-)
<akgraner> as usual..you have well thought out ideas...I like that!
<topyli> knome is interested in the logo job
<YoBoY> we use that on our french wiki to link each ubuntu version pages, it's really usefull
<knome> hello
<knome> i was told by topyli that you need a logo
<akgraner> knome, welcome!  Yeppers we sure do
<knome> do you have any ideas about it, or should i just start sketching anything? :)
<akgraner> meets brandign guidelines and says invokes ideas of leadership when looked upon
<akgraner> wish I had more to tell you to go on
 * akgraner is not a design person :-(
<topyli> knome: the team has an idea, which can be an inspiration. bringing together experienced and new ubuntu leaders to learn from each other
<akgraner> +1
<knome> mm-hmm
<akgraner> topyli, pefect description
<topyli> of course, it's yours afaik. on the wiki page :)
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> yep but I can't think this early in the morning
<valorie> symbols of leadership -- a gavel?
<topyli> a whip?
<knome> do you want something what is mostly used as is, or with the wordmark?
<valorie> badge of office
<valorie> heh, whip
<valorie> crown
<topyli> maybe not a whip :)
<valorie> those I think we don't want
<akgraner> hmmm  - I like how Ubuntu Women uses both a symbol and the words
<akgraner> or they can be used separate
<akgraner> can we do something like that
<akgraner> s/they/that
<akgraner> topyli, what do you think?
<valorie> key
<valorie> a key could be cool
<Cheesehead> +1 key
<topyli> akgraner: it would be nice if it worked with or without the words
<valorie> a key in the circle of friends would be nice
<knome> ough! the ubuntu-women.com sports the old style logo
<topyli> here's the real one: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources
<valorie> knome: we're waiting on the webteam to change stuff over, afaik
<knome> key pointing to the center of the CoF or away from it?
<akgraner> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/
<knome> valorie, a-ha :)
<valorie> we've been waiting awhile.....
<knome> right ;)
<knome> did you recently poke the IS?
<knome> they've been quite responsive lately
<akgraner> no we incorpated the new look with our symbol
<valorie> pleia2 did I believe
<knome> okay
<knome> i'll ask her then
<akgraner> see logo on the blog link I just posted
<knome> yup
<Cheesehead> I recommend key pointing away.
<akgraner> cogs and gears work to as symbols
<knome> do you like how the "women" is aligned with "ubuntu" ?
<akgraner> valorie, but I like your key idea
<topyli> i'm not sure if i care for the dashes in the end of - women -
<akgraner> I like the alignment
<akgraner> I think that was to even things out when printed on letterhead and stuff - and make it look elegant on printed things
<knome> topyli, len( leadership ) > len( women ), so we might not need those
<topyli> indeed the word is much longer
<valorie> ugh, 3 am approacheth
<valorie> niters all
<akgraner> valorie, I am glad you suggested key the more I think about it the more I like it and I think it will work well with current branding guidelines
<knome> night valorie
<akgraner> night valorie thanks for all your help!
<akgraner> knome, thank you!
<knome> np
<valorie> akgraner: when I went to Switzerland we got room keys, for old-fashioned Swiss locks that were so awesome
<akgraner> topyli, thanks for linking everyone up...
<topyli> no trouble at all
<valorie> all my valuables were downstairs, but I locked my room just for the sheer joy of using the key
<valorie> :-)
<akgraner> this is so exciting :-)
<knome> "Ubuntu Leadership Team" or "Ubuntu Leadership" ?
<akgraner> I like Ubuntu Leadership
<valorie> me too
<knome> oki!
<valorie> shorter, simpler
<akgraner> I think people will understand we are a team
<topyli> everything is a team anyway
<topyli> yes
<akgraner> and if not we need to market ourselves better
<knome> uhhuh
<knome> "leaders hip"
<knome> O:)
<akgraner> hehe...
<knome> design.canonical.com is slow :(
<knome> http://spreadubuntu.org/files/pict7005.png
<knome> do you like the gpg key style on the left bottom?
 * akgraner looks
<topyli> i envisioned something like this when valorie said 'key': http://www.hem-of-his-garment-bible-study.org/images/old-key.jpg
<topyli> the gpg key is modern
<knome> yeah, i was thinking about several alternatives
<knome> i'm not sure how well that old-key will work on small sizes
<knome> especially if you incorporate lots of detail
<akgraner> topyli, yep that's what I was thinking to - leadership is timeless so the key could be old style with the modern branding
<knome> right
<knome> i'll get started with that kind of key then!! :)
<akgraner> knome, thanks for trying it with that style
<knome> no problems
<akgraner> I hope it will work
<topyli> more beer for knome!
<akgraner> if not we know we have some options
<akgraner> knome, will you be at UDS?
<knome> akgraner, nope
<akgraner> :-( I was going to say the first beer or 6 would be on me
<knome> heh
<knome> topyli can take care of that :P
<topyli> i already owe him a few from some eariler thing :)
<YoBoY> I don't understand the relation with a key, it's for a "key person" ?
<topyli> might as well make it a proper night out!
<akgraner> :-) ok - let me know if you want me to contribute to the knome beer fund...
<topyli> YoBoY: i somehow intuitively associated it with problem solving
<akgraner> good leadership unlocks much potential
<topyli> that too
<akgraner> with good leadership skills being taught those skills unlock a world of possibility - also keys can lock things to keep out those negative habits  that are harmful to teams
<akgraner> oh I can so write up a back story on why a key is an important symbol :-) this is fun - I'll work on that this week so the team can review it
<head_victim> The key idea is brilliant
<akgraner> symbolism can be a great motivator as well
<akgraner> I can't design and image but I can write about it's importance :-)
<akgraner> s/and/am
<akgraner> an even
<akgraner> dang it
<akgraner> I can't type this morning
<topyli> well it *is* morning, nuff said
<YoBoY> yes I can associate lot of leadership ideas with the word key, but this is not these ideas who came first when I look at a key symbol. It's just my first impression
<Cheesehead> Well, a Google Image search for 'leadership' turned up a lot of trash.
<Cheesehead> In the US, Army officer cadets have a 'leadership' symbol made up of three icons: A sword, a helmen (tradition), and a lamp (knowledge).
<Cheesehead> No single icon for 'leadership' there
<Cheesehead> Lighthouse?
<Cheesehead> I still like key.
<Cheesehead> Scanning Google Image results, the most common are pyramid and lighthouse. I don't know if those send the right message for a collaborative community.
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/ubuntuleadership/ul-draft-1.png
<DarwinSurvivor> what about a torch?
<knome> implies that the team members are lots
<knome> *lost
<knome> ? :P
<DarwinSurvivor> you don't have to be lost to need a torch
<DarwinSurvivor> it's the only real "symbol" I can think of for leadership
<DarwinSurvivor> when a leader step down for instance, it's said that they are "passing on the torch"
<head_victim> knome: that looks great, would it be hard to do a version with the key going itno the circle just to compare?
<knome> head_victim, nope, i'll get back to that in a sec
<knome> is at http://temp.knome.fi/ubuntuleadership/ul-draft-2.png
<head_victim> I like that
<knome> probably should align the key so that it's tip would look like being more to the center
<knome> == http://temp.knome.fi/ubuntuleadership/ul-draft-3.png
<knome> i think i like that more too, it's more balanced
<knome> it's a bit weird that key goes inside-out, is it?
<head_victim> Hm I think I prefer draft 2 but I'm not in any way an artist or marketer
<knome> yeah, well, the #3 is kind of out of the symmetry, but the key tip area looks way better
<knome> (that is to say, the inside of the CoF is in better symmetry)
<head_victim> And it's not viable to rotate the circle of friends to fit draft 3 I don't think (isn't it against the rules?)
<knome> what has changes is the angle on how the key enters the CoF
<knome> rotating wouldn't help
<knome> *changed
<knome> in #2, the key is "splitting" the CoF in half, in #3, the other side would be larger
<knome> (the left side gets more pie!)
<akgraner> knome, LOOKS AWESOME
<akgraner> oops cap lock
<akgraner> I think 1 is my fav...but we can call for a team vote soon enough :-)
<akgraner> knome, you're awesome!
<knome> :)
<knome> sure, np
<akgraner> bbiab
<knome> and we can of course revise them too
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Did you figure out how you want to pitch in?
<philipballew> Cheesehead, not sure, what here is needed?
<Cheesehead> I look at it the other way 'round. In a perfect world, what would you get the greatest enjoyment doing?
<akgraner> philipballew, I have an idea but you may not want to do it b/c it will be kinda tedious
<philipballew> well I am a full time college student so i do have a full plate, but lay it on me and ill tell you
<akgraner> but if you see the list of skills page we have - I was going to work on this a little each night - but if you could search the internet for those topics and links to those skills that we could modify an link back to or just use to point people to that would be great
<akgraner> I was just going to pick 2 skil sets a night and find resources on them
<akgraner> you don't have to modify them or anything just find some links that seem to be a good fit (for now)
<akgraner> and you won't have to do them all  - I'll set up a spread sheet and we can just add stuff from there
<akgraner> I'll help ya out
<akgraner> like I said kinda tendious to find them - but you'll learn a lot (I know I do) when I do things like that
<akgraner> I think I scared him off
<akgraner> :-(
<philipballew> i can do attempt that. I'm swamped with aboyt 8 hours of hw plus 6 hours of classes for this week, but thursday or friday i can
<akgraner> no hurry - slow and steady on this one
<akgraner> I'll make sure I have the spread sheet set up by them
<akgraner> then even
<akgraner> :-)
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Did you ever read The Phantom Tollbooth?
<akgraner> no why?
<Cheesehead> Ah, then I won't tell the relevant joke.
<akgraner> are there cliffnotes?  If not I barely have time to read what I write much less what other people write atm :-)
<akgraner> I make exceptions for what people in the Ubuntu Community write :-)  that's sorta required reading for me
<Cheesehead> No, no. That's the kind of book you must actually read. Worth reading on general principles, of course, but not for one joke.
<philipballew> akgraner, no, i can do it :) I just will be working from about 7am to 1 am all this week, but can at least look at it
<philipballew> and do it say Thursday or Friday afternoon
<akgraner> ok that will work but please don't kill yourself over it...
<philipballew> I wont, dont worry. also I liked your ubuntu in college article
<philipballew> hit home akgraner :)
<akgraner> Thanks! :-)  I bet...Lupine is awesome....
 * Cheesehead is editing the Projects wiki page
<philipballew> I use Ubuntu, I dont really tell other people to or am one of those people with a tally of the number of people they've "converted" but I use it in a public setting all the time
<philipballew> most people in college use OSX
<philipballew> akgraner, is ubuntu leadership gonna be a place or requirement for every leader?
<Cheesehead> philipballew: The current goal is 'No'
<Cheesehead> We are here to help, not to be a hindrance.
<Cheesehead> We support, we are not required.
<philipballew> seems smart. I'm not a leader in anything Ubuntu
<Cheesehead> Does that answer the question?
<philipballew> yes it does
<Cheesehead> That's what happens when we both type quickly...
<Cheesehead> philipballew: Do you know what you need to know to lead a team?
<philipballew> yeah
 * Cheesehead laughs
<akgraner> philipballew, but the fact that you want to help, you are a quick study and want to learn and share what you learn makes you a great candidate for leadership of any kind
<Cheesehead> Then you don't need us!
<philipballew> ironically enough Im working on homework now for a class called principles of management right now
<akgraner> Managers often know how to Boss but not lead...
<philipballew> thats exactly what were learning not to do
<philipballew> its cool, were learning that you need to be able to not just tell someone what to do, but make them want to within themselves
<Cheesehead> Nice.
<Cheesehead> Motivating is an important piece of the puzzle, all right.
<philipballew> I think its about time for me to get some breakfast.
<Cheesehead> Now *I* scared him away.
<charlie-tca> hm, breakfast seems to do that
<Cheesehead> So I am breakfast? That would explain much...
<charlie-tca> :)
 * Cheesehead takes a break from progress on the Projects wiki page
<bkerensa> hmm
<YoBoY> question : which locos here are keeping a checklist of the achievements and TODOs for each cycles (or year)  for the team?
<bkerensa> YoBoY: Good question.... idk
<YoBoY> I haven't thinked about it before, but since our reapproval last year I'm updating this checklist because I add a hard time finding all the informations to do the reapproval. What my team have done before i'm in charge is not so easy to discover ^^". So I think it can be a good practice to make this type of list for each locos. Devs teams and others are already doing that for each cycles, they fix goals, write blueprints to go with them and che
<YoBoY> ck the progress
<YoBoY> (i had)
<Cheesehead> YoBoY: What about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines ?
<YoBoY> Cheesehead: this page is fine, it's just expectations, not best practices to achieve that. Each team have to find it's own way. The guide in progress is also recipes to help
<YoBoY> but keep in mind my team existed before all off these loco pages
<NRWlion> hey there everybody
<NRWlion> whats up in the www?
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: It's raining.
<NRWlion> hey cheese
<Cheesehead> Hey.
<NRWlion> i will reply on the mails of akgraner regarding the leadership thing
<Cheesehead> Wonderful.
<NRWlion> that is really my stuff and i feel like a kind of "expert" in this case
<Cheesehead> Have you conributed to the skill list?
<Cheesehead> Or the LoCo leader handbook?
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: i am just home after 13hrs of work and 1 Live Session with a professional Emergency Response Uni
<NRWlion> Unit
<Cheesehead> Ouch
<Cheesehead> I meant "in general"
<Cheesehead> Not 'Immediately'
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: as i said i will try to have a look into it
<Cheesehead> Thanks.
<NRWlion> but my RL needs my attention
 * Cheesehead adds the first seven IRC session topics to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects#Skill_and_Trainer_List
<Cheesehead> Trainers! Trainers! Looking for trainers for the first seven topics!
<Cheesehead> See them at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership/Projects#Skill_and_Trainer_List
<Cheesehead> If you know the subject, add yourself as a Trainer.
<Cheesehead> If you are interested but uncomfortable leading, add yourself as an Assistant.
 * Cheesehead wanders off to compose an e-mail to the list
<charlie-tca> Looks like I need to attend some of those sessions
 * Cheesehead sent the announcement to the e-mail list
 * philipballew checks email
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-28
<akgraner> NRWLion is awesome - he knows his stuff
<philipballew> hey akgraner !
<philipballew> so whats up with that spreadsheet?
<akgraner> philipballew, I just got home
<philipballew> ah, no worries. ill be logged in all night as i do some hw. if anyone needs help, ping me
<akgraner> will do
<DarkwingDuck> Yay! My computer is up and running.
<philipballew> what kind did you get?
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, check your email....
<akgraner> just sent you what 6 hours of my evening was spent on
<akgraner> and why I am calling it a night and I'll catch up with you all in the am :-)
<philipballew> akgraner, if you need help with the spreadsheat still. I'm down
<philipballew> but you said its your bed time, so you'll see this tomorow
<akgraner> all I was going to do was take the skill set list and put each skill per row - then beside it list links for resources for those skill sets and a column for notes
<akgraner> if you want to go ahead and create it  - and you have time  - go for it - them drop the googledoc link in the channel :-)
<akgraner> and Thank you !
<akgraner> I am just more tired than I realized spent about 6 hours getting  the second part of my tattoo done today - it was a little more painful than I expected
<IdleOne> pics?
<IdleOne> err that is a little creepy, sorry. I have a few tattoos and just love seeing what others get :)
<DarkwingDuck> akgraner: EPIC!
<NRWlion> morning
<YoBoY> hi
<knome> Cheesehead, awaynick :((
<Cheesehead> knome: The culture has changed on that? It's so hard to keep up with the fashions.
<knome> it's very unrecommended to use awaynicks
<knome> better to use /away, as that was the thing designed for that.
<Cheesehead> Ah, I missed that memo. Thank you for telling me.
<knome> np :)
<akgraner> Good Morning
<akgraner> DarkwingDuck, I know right
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Cheesehead, did you only send out your email to the leadership list or other lists as well?
<akgraner> If not I'll send it out to the other lists
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Yes, please send to other lists. Getting the word out is one of my weak spots. Thank you.
<akgraner> Cheesehead, will do work on a blog post about it now
<Cheesehead> akgraner: Thank you very much. Especially since I have seem how much free time you have to write random blog posts for people out of the blue!
 * Cheesehead has decided to try to make the phrase "I have seem" trendy, and will begin working it into more conversations
<akgraner> I just make it look that way :-)
<philipballew> akgraner, can you link me to the spreadsheet sometime maybe?
<akgraner> philipballew, will do working on a work deadline right this second...
<philipballew> no worries, good luck :)
<DarkwingDuck> Morning
<bkerensa> Mornings
<NRWlion> evening folks
<Cheesehead> NRWlion: Evening
<akgraner> hi
<NRWlion> hi u2
<NRWlion> Cheesehead: got ur email
<NRWlion> my life is just killing me atm
<Cheesehead> Always bits like that. Mine was last month.
<NRWlion> would love to have answers to a couple of questions but i have forgotten to write them down
 * Cheesehead laughs
<Cheesehead> Well, they will wait, won't they?
<Cheesehead> We'll all still be here
<NRWlion> i will digg for your mail and then they will return
<NRWlion> but my brain is going in sleep-mode
<akgraner> have a good night
<NRWlion> I said, my brain is going there, but my paperwork needs to be preped for tomorrow as an important meeting with my boss comes uo
<NRWlion> hey cheese: here is one question for you: the Sessions u are planning: which theoretical background do they have?
 * YoBoY needs to sleep an entire week u_u
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-29
<Cheesehead> NRWlion asked a great question. I prefer to leave the theoretical background to the trainers. Feedback will tell us what's effective.
<Cheesehead> For example, I signed up to facilitate 'better mentoring.' I plan to make it a workshop - bring stories and questions to the table. Much of the theoretcial background is adapted from mentoring.org; adapted because the theory is sound (used it) but the situations are dissimilar.
<YoBoY> hello leaders
<DarkwingDuck> greetings
<NRWlion> hi there
<YoBoY> 73 emails sent this morning in 30 minutes :D
<NRWlion> sorry?#
<YoBoY> forget, it's just I'm proud of that ^^"
<knome> i wouldn't be proud of being a spammer
 * knome hides
<YoBoY> lol
<YoBoY> You should organise events, it's a necessity to become a spammer for that
<knome> ;)
<YoBoY> there is a place with a list of usefull tools for leaders ? for example I use thunderbird+mail merge to spam people with personalised mails. And what the other leaders use to keep contact informations, goodies stock and position, accounting, ...
<valorie> I just started using Tbird, and so far, am still missing gmail on the web
<valorie> so you should blog about power using it -- in english
<YoBoY> it's not the same for sure, and the conversation view in gmail is powerfull
<valorie> I miss the search
<valorie> maybe it just takes time to get used to
<valorie> also, it seems to copy mail to folders rather than move to them
<valorie> so inbox has everything!
<YoBoY> I use both, TB for every mail I write because it respect the standards and gmail to filter/tag/search and sometimes read
<valorie> and when I delete it there, it's still in the folder
<valorie> I need the pgp capability for the CWG I do for KDE
<valorie> firepgp plugin died for gmail
<valorie> :(
<valorie> on the upside, dimap works well
<DarkwingDuck> I'll take KMail over TBird
<valorie> so would I if I could get it to work
<DarkwingDuck> What's not working on it?
<valorie> brand new install on my netbook on 11.10 -- won't even start
<valorie> :(
<DarkwingDuck> Really?
<valorie> maybe it will be better in the actual release
<DarkwingDuck> :( Works just fine on my lappy
<valorie> I ran the wizard which crashed
<valorie> and then it wouldn't start up again
<valorie> won't even start anymore
<DarkwingDuck> you tag it for reinstall?
<valorie> I purged and reinstalled, yes
<valorie> I'll try again next week
<DarkwingDuck> :(:(
<valorie> believe me, i loved kmail better than anything for so many years
<DarkwingDuck> You're not going to make it to UDS are you?
<valorie> then it refused to send mail anymore
 * valorie isn't going to UDS
<valorie> :(
<YoBoY> :'(
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger
<valorie> yeah
<DarkwingDuck> I need to find out who from this group is going.
<YoBoY> I don't know yet, but my passport will be ready next week ^^"
<valorie> it's just so close to the end of the Doc Camp and Mentor Summit
<valorie> I would only have 4 days at home to recover
<DarkwingDuck> I'm really excited about going again.
<valorie> I know that ain't gonna be enough
<DarkwingDuck> YoBoY: ++
<valorie> I wish it was one week later -- I soooooo regret missing it
<DarkwingDuck> Just checking emails before bed. My Aunt and Cousin are landing in 8 hours.
<valorie> I didn't get sponsored, but i would pay my own way
<valorie> if it was just one more week later
<DarkwingDuck> I can't afford to do that...
 * DarkwingDuck is *still* unemployed
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> :D TY
<valorie> that sucks
<DarkwingDuck> thankfully california unemployment and my mother is helping.
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, sleep time and if anyone has any leads on people hiring... my resumes are listed at www.wonderly.com </shameless_plug>
<valorie> sweet dreams, DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> TY
<DarkwingDuck> nite
<NRWlion> n8
<akgraner> *yawn* Good Morning....
<akgraner> adding jono's videos to the blog links...he's going to be video blogging more on leadership topics and such - Video On Dealing With Burnout - http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/28/video-on-dealing-with-burnout/
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-09-30
<YoBoY> morning
<YoBoY> sert à quoi les cubecraft ?
<YoBoY> oups wrong channel ^^"
<IdleOne> je suppose ca cert a quelque chose qui a rapport a minecraft
<YoBoY> ça en évoque la forme oui ^^"
<YoBoY> http://www.froeh.li/ubuntu/?dir=cubeecraft
<YoBoY> paper folding with lot of glue :)
<YoBoY> IdleOne: tiens tant que j'ai un canadien sous la main :D comment ubuntu-fr est perçu de votre côté ?
<IdleOne> le canal?
<IdleOne> super equipe qui sont tres fort en documentation et support
<YoBoY> l'ensemble des ressources plutot
<IdleOne> honestly I don't use the -fr resources very often
<YoBoY> you don't need them, like me ;)
<IdleOne> but I have looked at them and when it comes to support and documentation they are awesome and I often refer -qc users to the -fr wiki/forums
<IdleOne> and the irc channel for that matter
<IdleOne> I know that we don't look at the -fr team as competition
<YoBoY> I'm always trying to find how we can improve them to make them more francophones and less french (if it's necessary)
<YoBoY> online there is no competition, only help :)
<IdleOne> not sure what you mean by more francophone and less french
<YoBoY> que les utilisateurs se sente au bon endroit et pas dans un site national, je sais pas si je suis compréhensible ^^"
<IdleOne> well, I think that it is important to make sure that French speaking people feel that they are welcome in the French Ubuntu community no matter where they are from.
<YoBoY> yes that's it
<YoBoY> it's that
 * YoBoY need more coffee
<IdleOne> Have you noticed that some French speakers from outside of France feel unwelcome?
<YoBoY> we plan to produce ubuntu banners with the ubuntu-fr website on them (similar to the free banner the loco teams received this year) you think this can be helpfull in quebec too ?
<YoBoY> no, but they don't seem to participate like people in france
<YoBoY> and they are welcome to participate too :) (improving the doc, support on the forum, ...)
<IdleOne> I'm sure the Quebec team would be willing to work with the French team on something like that. perhaps talk to cyphermox or MagicFab
<YoBoY> I'll ping MagicFab ok :)
<YoBoY> perhaps I'll open a survey about that one day ^^
<IdleOne> I know the -qc team has a banner but don't think it is a Quebec specific one
<YoBoY> perhaps one day canonical will organise an Ubuntu LoCo Summit :D
<knome> start working on it, and your dream might come true
<knome> btw, is it intentional that the topic says "Topic for #ubuntu-leadership is: %s" ?
<IdleOne> knome: something wrong with your client
<YoBoY> arg, some people already want us to work on an uds in France... can't do both ^^"
<IdleOne> Topic for #ubuntu-leadership is:  Topic for #ubuntu-leadership is: Welcome to the Ubuntu Leadership Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership  | Mailing List: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-leadership | Meeting Date: Monday, October 24, 2011, at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<knome> yeah. replace %s with things.
<knome> the thing i was wondering was the "Topic for..." -part repeated
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> right it is hehe
<knome> :)
<IdleOne> topyli: mind fixing the topic in here?
<IdleOne> remove the "Topic for #ubuntu-leadership is:" part
<IdleOne> if you can remember your secret password thingy :)
<knome> it's probably "sausage" anyway
<valorie> like all the homepages that used to say "welcome to my homepage"
<valorie> or somesuch
<knome> heh
<knome> mine doesn't...
<valorie> this was in the early 90s
<valorie> you used to see it all the time
<valorie> silly
<knome> yup. you still see it all the time, and you still see your clients adding that to their pages.
<knome> (their brand-new pages...)
<NRWlion> hoi
* akgraner changed the topic of #ubuntu-leadership to:  Welcome to the Ubuntu Leadership Team - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLeadership  | Mailing List: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-leadership | Meeting Date: Monday, October 24, 2011, at 1800 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<akgraner> Banners and Table Covers – What I See. - http://akgraner.com/?p=1052
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: ping
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: care for a PM?
<valorie> sure
<NRWlion> morning
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-10-01
<head_victim> akgraner: nice example in that post.
<akgraner> head_victim, thanks
<NRWlion> haudie
#ubuntu-leadership 2011-10-02
<SilverLion> akgraner & DarkwingDuck: anybody there?
<akgraner> I'm here now - just got back home
<NRWlion> heeeello
#ubuntu-leadership 2014-09-23
<wxl> Your request to join Ubuntu Leadership is awaiting approval.
<wxl> :)
<belkinsa> I know, on it/
<belkinsa> And done.
<belkinsa> And I need to change that topic.
<wxl> this is not your baby is it belkinsa ?
<belkinsa> It is but it was passed down to me from the old leadership/founders
<wxl> ah cool
<belkinsa> Anyways, this is the idea that I want to be intgo a project: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-leadership/2014-September/000101.html
